# Has anyone tried Swirlx?



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks interesting, any one gave it a go?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Audi paint work is very hard I think you would be hard pushed to remove swirls by hand


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Thats what I thought. Anyhow I have ordered this and a few other bits from cleanyourcar.co.uk, I will try to get some pics up when I use it.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Audi paint work is very hard I think you would be hard pushed to remove swirls by hand


Paint has different hardness according to colour doesn't it? I seem to remember reading somewhere that red is hardest and black softest - and black is also thickest to compensate for its softness... that's why it used to cost more from new.

Maybe it's all borrocks! :lol:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

IIRC SwirlX is the least abrasive compound from meguires range with scratch x being middle and ultimate compound being the most aggressive.

The Audi paintwork is also generally regarded as a hard, so I do think it would take a lot of elbow grease and time to remove swirls by hand with SwirlX :roll:



rustyintegrale said:


> Paint has different hardness according to colour doesn't it? I seem to remember reading somewhere that red is hardest and black softest - and black is also thickest to compensate for its softness... that's why it used to cost more from new.
> 
> Maybe it's all borrocks! :lol:


Never heard this one before, I always thought the thickness of the paint just depends on how many times it goes through the paint plant :lol:
AFAIK the paint colour doesn't affect the clear coat applied and technically that is what you are polishing and what gives the paint its hard/soft properties.


----------

